# 2001 Audi TT 1.8 20vT 225 Quattro 'RS' from Belgium



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm Nick from Belgium and I'm 26 years old. I'm member of the Vortex-forum for a little while now only been active in the Corrado-section.

These are my former projects, always had a big love for the 90's models of VW, especially the passat 35i, my last was a Corrado





So now I've changed brand and bought a mk1 TT, it wasn't love at first sight with me and this car but because of the car had some nice engine-tuning already carried out (with a jabbasport ihi vf34 turbo,big intercooler and loads of other stuff) I bought it. Originally it was a 225 hp Quattro model. Also a diff-lock, shortshifter and a racedianostic computer was bolted onto the car. The colour I didn't like and the car was looking a bit dull so with my friend, who owns a litlle bodyshop, we kicked off this project. Because pictures say more than words:



345hp (313 @ the wheels)and 400 Nm torque


getting the car and all bits and pieces ready for a full respray


original fenders widened (thanks to my friend)


mk2 TT RS steering wheel


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

Now everything is painted and the car is coming together again, so it will be ready for Ultimate Dubs 2013












now we're waiting for the chairs to be retrimmed, than we'll get the coilovers and the rims under the car.
Hope you like guys!


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Welcome to the community! :beer:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow.. can't wait to see the finished product opcorn:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Making people green with envy? :laugh: Nice car.


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

20v master said:


> Making people green with envy? :laugh: Nice car.


no intentions to that sorry if I am doing that 

thx everyone! Hope to post pictures of the car being ready soon

grtz


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Welcome! Love the color!!!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice projects!

The brown Passat and your Corrado are pure 90's sex!!!:thumbup:

The TT is going well! keep it up!

So wanna go to Worthersee at least once!

Welcome!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow man really digging that color!! So whats the plans for wheels? Also any plans for the engine??


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

Really cool Retro color!
It reminds me of all the 70's 911's
:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks great!!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

chrg-in said:


> Really cool Retro color!
> It reminds me of all the 70's 911's
> :thumbup:


70's?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like a fun build. What coils and wheels are you going with?


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

welcome the car is really coming together!


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Nice work!

How big of a pain in the ass was it to install that steering wheel?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Car looks awesome! Love the color and the matching cage:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> Looks like a fun build. What coils and wheels are you going with?


Green coils? Green wheels? :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome!

You folks over in Europe do magical things :thumbup:


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

Hi guys, thx for the replies!

I'm going for Oz Superturismo GT wheels in gloss black with custom green OZ-racing stickers 
I ordered a set of Weitec coilovers because I thougt they're green too??

grts Nick


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

went to see my retrim job for the seats yesterday, everything was stitched just needs to be stretched over the seat now, then we can get the car ready and on the coils





grtz


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Green freak.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Seats are going to look awesome!


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Great work!!!!:beer:


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

20v master said:


> Green freak.


I know, the missus is starting to worry  even bought green Curver-boxes to put all the tt-stuff in 

grtz


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

Jayizdaman said:


> Nice work!
> 
> How big of a pain in the ass was it to install that steering wheel?


didn't see this reaction sorry... the wheel got in there pretty fast, just cut it and connect the old plugs onto the new wiring of the new wheel

grtz


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

modstyle said:


> Great work!!!!:beer:





[email protected] said:


> Seats are going to look awesome!


thx a lot guys!! :beer:

grtz


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Amazing work Nick, can't wait to see the final outcome!! Keep it up :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

the seats are in the car and the car is lowered and on his rims, now I'm waiting for my plates and insurance and before I go to UD we'll try to respray the wheels and put the green OZ-stickers on them. Also still have to make the badge black and heat the seats to get the retrim tighter









grts


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Dear god it keeps getting better and better :fap: :fap:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Sickness.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

This is the type of "going green" that I can fully relate to.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Raek said:


> This is the type of "going green" that I can fully relate to.


Amen to that! Bravo Nick, what a car!!! :beer:


----------



## rexxiboy90807 (May 15, 2010)

wE're not worthy. This paint is out of this world. I think you pick the right hue. Its neither grass or avocado. I am a fan of that orange paint TTS. But this green is totally awesome. Kudos to that bodyshop/paint that did it..


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Heremans said:


> grts



Beautiful!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Results are stunning


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

yeah buddy!
:beer:


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

thx everyone! Since yesterday the wheels have a new coat of paint and the oz stickers are new now, I 've had them printed in green and they're pasted under the clearcoat so they stay fresh green.

grtz


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

Car looks great. Was it originally a Desert Green Metallic car? If so I think that was the nicest stock color they came in, but i might be biased


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

yes indeed it was desert green, didn't fit the look I wanted man sorry :beer:

grtz


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

Hi everybody, I've got some new pics from Ultimate Dubs in UK 

 

 

 

grtz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I love it :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Love the plate cut out on the 3.2 bumper! TT's can always use extra cooling :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Love the plate cut out on the 3.2 bumper! TT's can always use extra cooling :thumbup:


 Should just go the full width of the lower grill IMO.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Wow... love


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> Should just go the full width of the lower grill IMO.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

maybe the IC is only that wide?


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

Thx guys :beer: 

The intercooler is indeed only that wide, and the fact that the the plate recess is this wide makes it easier to finish the edges with the 'gril' properly 

Grtz


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> maybe the IC is only that wide?


 Then the core is too small. :laugh:


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

phenominal looking. alittle low for my taste, but that's easy. great car.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

20v master said:


> Then the core is too small. :laugh:


 
agreed...I still think it looks good though, but I plan on cutting up my bumper like you described :thumbup: 


getting this bumper off is a whole procedure though as I just found out this weekend, much different then my mkiv


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

I hope you'll get it looking good and nicely finished because when you go wider then the plate recess you"ll have to bend the gril along with the round shape of the bumper... would be too bad too mess up a 3.2 bumper imo 

grtz


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

18T_BT said:


> maybe the IC is only that wide?


 I keep trying to find this guy on vw or where his full build thread is. Had the other pic of his ride as a screensaver on my phone before I bought my tt


----------



## D2O (May 12, 2012)

18T_BT said:


> maybe the IC is only that wide?


 This guy was featured in EuroTuner magazine a while back (June 2011). Keep the copy handy to drool at every once in a while.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

1) Damn fine car!! 

2) I miss my Corrado now... 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

yesterday we saw a little bit of sunshine here in Belgium for the first time this year so I gave my TT a good cleaning and took it out for a sunday drive





grtz


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks great :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What Ben said:thumbup:


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

I'm back from the Wörthersee and have been enjoying a nice holiday there this week with the TT until yesterday. The weather in Austria was mighty good en the cars were even better! 


Found a few nice shots from my car, too 


 


 


grtz


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That number plate  

Get a hideaway plate holder for sure. 

http://www.swiftmotorsports.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=362


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

this numberplate I can remove easily and put it back on, it's not a sticker... but in Wörthersee we were driving from one place to another the whole day so I got bored of getting the plate on and off the whole time 
the hide-away plate will make my car lower and that's the last thing I need, i'ts already hitting ground enough... 

grtz


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Heremans said:


> the hide-away plate will make my car lower and that's the last thing I need, i'ts already hitting ground enough...


 He's not sympathetic. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Heremans said:


> I'm back from the Wörthersee and have been enjoying a nice holiday there this week with the TT until yesterday. The weather in Austria was mighty good en the cars were even better!


 One day I will make it over for that. It's like a dream vacation you could say! Glad to hear you had s good time


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

20v master said:


> He's not sympathetic. :laugh:


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> One day I will make it over for that. It's like a dream vacation you could say! Glad to hear you had s good time


 it is indeed e dream vacation, next year we're planning to do Wörthersee the same week we did now ( more than a week before the actual event) and then fly over to SoWo... hope we can manage (read: pay) that 

one of the craziest things I saw this year was that Brian from Rotiform rolled up at the Wörthersee with is 964  the guy shipped the Porsche to England to give it a makeover and then drove it to Austria... 

grtz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Heremans said:


> it is indeed e dream vacation, next year we're planning to do Wörthersee the same week we did now ( more than a week before the actual event) and then fly over to SoWo... hope we can manage (read: pay) that
> 
> one of the craziest things I saw this year was that Brian from Rotiform rolled up at the Wörthersee with is 964  the guy shipped the Porsche to England to give it a makeover and then drove it to Austria...
> 
> grtz


 Yeah I saw that it was pretty nuts. The beetle was over there too I think. If you're trying to make it to sowo then next year I may have to try and make it down


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

god this car is amazing:heart:


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*Me next!*

Do mine like that! Seriously serious car. Love it 

eace:


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

WOW I love this build, and all of the others. You sir, are a boss. 

Reminds me of this TTRS build I saw over on the TT UK forum. 

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=169495 

Did you get any inspiration here?


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

Thx all! I'm for sure NOT a boss  I'm just lucky to love these kind of cars and have the chance to build them with my friends and have a lot of fun (and beers) while doing it, sure a lot of you guys enjoy this hobby as much as I do! 

I didn't get my inspiration from that car no, allthough when I look threw the thread it's a very nice car! To be honest I fell in love with this colour when I saw the 997 GT3 RS in this colour, and then when the Rauh-Welt Begriff (RWB) Porsche in Signal green was going round on the internet I thought f*ck I want a car in that colour  

grtz


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

when we were in Austria, me and my friends drove up the 'Villacher Alpenstrasse'... It's half an hour drive from Faaker see, and the road, which is 17 kilometers long, takes you up to a hight of 1.667 meters, and the hairpin bends are just awesome, it's all about having fun in the cars we've build! (pics are crappy) 

 

 

 

 

 


grtz


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I guess black wheels are the in thing over there.


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

I got my other set almost ready, I bet you woudn't drive your nice polished wheels in the mountains threw water and salt?  

grtz


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

whats been done to the motor to achieve 345hp?


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

At first I wasn't really a fan of the green. Looked like a little too much. But then the black really pulls it all together. Well done.


----------



## ejs35 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great car, looks amazing!


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

been a long while since I've been here, been very busy with my job and the TT has been on the background for a bit... didn't visit any show lately, because the car isn't on the road again yet but it's coming close now... still one show left this year I definitely want to visit and that's Show'n Glow

Got a few pics of my new engine, with the new manifold and turbo... Also got new brakes in the front, and the old ones are moved to the back now


manifold and turbo



engine, the green rocker cover (google translation, don't know it's right) is back off now still needs some work, there was sand behind the plate for the 'crankcase ventilation' (google translation )


R8 brakes in front, all calipers are painted yellow to suit the GT3 colour theme, centers of the discs are painted black





grts Nick


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats gonna look awesome.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks great:thumbup:


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

How much were the fenders widened and were both front and rear? I ask because they look the same width as stock and if he did widen them, wouldn't he have had to blend it with the bumpers and side skirts? Whether widened or not, the car.looks amazing!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

love the progress:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Heremans said:


>


I like the paint job, but did you paint the engine bay too? If you didn't, how did you have the transition between old paint and the new one?


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

Bago47 said:


> I like the paint job, but did you paint the engine bay too? If you didn't, how did you have the transition between old paint and the new one?


yes the engine bay is painted too, can't see the old color nowhere...

new wheels and brakes are on, went for black wheels again love the look too much


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

barelyboosting1.8t said:


> How much were the fenders widened and were both front and rear? I ask because they look the same width as stock and if he did widen them, wouldn't he have had to blend it with the bumpers and side skirts? Whether widened or not, the car.looks amazing!!


the fenders are widened 1.5inch, but where they attach to the bumper and car they are still stock... thx man! cheers :beer:

grts


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

thats been a while I posted something here, the car is running again, final mapping will happen one of these weeks so I will know my new power figures... got a few new pictures from the car with the new wheels and brakes on













Also the car is featured in Performance VW January 2014, so I'm pretty happy about that because that magazine Always has been like the holy grail for me  the pictures were taken at Wörthersee when me and my friends drove up that mountain road where I posted the pics from earlier, so the feaure is with my old setup but I love it!



grts Nick


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

WOW!!!!! How the hell did I miss this thread:screwy::screwy::screwy:

Awesome!!! and congrats on the PVW feature!!:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cant wait to get the print. Also have you found a US Spec bumper? I can ask Jamie when I see him next if you like. Not sure when his next container goes out tho:beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been dying for you to post pictures here, so I can save them! With I think #bestTTever, yours always comes to mind. Signal green is more fitting on the TT than the GT3. Love it man! :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Signal green is more fitting on the TT than the GT3. Love it man! :beer:


I think a lot of oem porsche colors can be categorized like this:laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Does look awesome. What did you have to do to get your rear brake calipers to fit (park brake)?


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

Thx everybody for the nice comments everybody! :beer:




warranty225cpe said:


> Does look awesome. What did you have to do to get your rear brake calipers to fit (park brake)?


at this moment I'm not having a park brake, an extra (small) caliper is ordered to have a park brake again, will be fitted for next season, for now the brakes are going back to Original since I have to get the car ready for the annual technical control :facepalm:

I'm also going back to green with the brakes, to go to the Original black and green theme I was going for, already tired of this yellow, also due to the intensive cleaning that is required now, really not something I enjoy...


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Cant wait to get the print. Also have you found a US Spec bumper? I can ask Jamie when I see him next if you like. Not sure when his next container goes out tho:beer:


Turns out that I can not take a us bumper anymore now, since my license plate is euro-sized... I'd have to registrate the car again to have a new plate... Oh my beloved Belgium


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Heremans said:


> Turns out that I can not take a us bumper anymore now, since my license plate is euro-sized... I'd have to registrate the car again to have a new plate... Oh my beloved Belgium


Thats unfortunate sorry to hear


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

found a pic of your car.

still amazing


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

We need more updates Nick!!!:wave:


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

hi my beloved TT friends!! 

been a while here... had a fun year wit the TT, did a big roadtrip true the Alps and did some good shows!

The engine is sorted, with the Turbo Dynamics mdx555 it's runnin 388bhp and 470nm on 1.5 bar, so I'm pretty happy with that.

Also added a handbrake caliper to the rear brake setup.

Now the seats and cage are sold, and I bought a different cage an seats, being Recaro Pole Position. We will also start tucking the wires in the bay and try clean up the engine a bit now. Still doubting to sell the turbo and fit a V-band like Garett GTX or GT30 but I'm afraid of too much lag so we'll see where that goes...

few pics from the holiday, as you can see i drove with my old wheels because I didn't want too many stonechips from all the miles and sometimes lots of gravel on the roads. Too bad my 8 pot brakes dont fit in those wheels because of the offset because I really missed the extra punch from the brakes in all the bends.


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

As you can tell I had the character lines in the rear bumper deleted, and also around the front grill.

After the roadtrip we raised the engine with spacers between the engine mounts, we notched the chassis and I fitted a H&R ultra low coil kit, modified by AH Exclusive in Germany to go lots lower and still be comfortable. They make the struts and damper shorter so you don't need to wind the coil all the way down and it still has a normal dampening. (Hope that's explained well)

few pics from Edition 38


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

few pics from Show And Glow, indoor show in UK where my car was together with all my Rollhard friends, for who I'm co-founder the Rollhard Belgian Chapter show


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

Bago47 said:


> I like the paint job, but did you paint the engine bay too? If you didn't, how did you have the transition between old paint and the new one?


hi man, engine bay is painted too


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks great as always!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Last pic :heart:

Do you have pics of the engine bay?


----------

